
Juicero CEO Begs You: Do Not Squeeze Our Juice Bags - cgtyoder
http://gizmodo.com/juicero-ceo-begs-you-do-not-open-our-juice-bags-1794507811
======
dekhn
reverse psychology. they'd rather sell the bags than the machine anyway

